# axle



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Any of our sponsors got any good deals on a rear axle for my Brute????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

This isnt from any of our sponsors...but it was posted recently so figured I'd stick it here
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9245


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a stock rear that I'll make you one heck of a deal on....idk if it's right or left, really don't remember.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Twisted Customs sells Rhino axles...


----------

